# Brocade's twins ended up being triplets!



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

The vet thought Brocade was carrying twins when he did the ultrasound but she gave us triplets. Only one kid was in the correct position but Brocade did a fabulous job. One was born head first, no legs, and the other tail first, no legs. All three are strong and nursing well. The tricolored baby is a boy, the white baby is a boy and the last is our surprise doeling.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...all are adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so cute! Congrats!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats! They are cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Love their markings! Very cute️


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

very cute and some nice markings.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! We adore them! Little Taffeta 'Etta' will stay with us. What color is she considered? I swear she's strawberry blonde but I don't think that belongs on registration paperwork.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not sure what breed she is? Nigerian? I have mini dairy breeds she would be considered a red roan with white markings


----------

